# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Việc làm cho dân CNTT >  chính xác khi đánh đề online! ghilode.com đánh lô đề online bảo mật hàng đầu tại  miền trung

## sonvip

_Lô đề online bổ sung chính xác
_Tiếp các  kinh nghiệm trong  Lô đề online  bổ sung khi chọn  Lô đề online  nuôi của "MT5P":
Thường con  Lô đề online  nào nổ 3 nháy mà nổ lại thì thông thường trong biên độ max 4 ngày sẽ nổ lại tiếp, bình thường sẽ là 2 ngày.
- Cũng không có gì đặc biệt, PP của mình như sau:
1/ Dựa vào  kinh nghiệm trong  Lô đề online .
2) Dựa vào tần số xuất hiện trong 100 ngày gần nhất (chọn con nào ra đều đặn, max không lớn, gần chạm max thì nuôi).
Các bạn có thể hỏi là tại sao mình chọn chu kỳ 100 ngày mà không phải là số khác? Cái này ban đầu mình tính như sau: có 100 con  Lô đề online  tô (từ 00 đến 99). Mỗi ngày xổ 27  Lô đề online , nếu áp dụng nguyên lý chuồng bồ câu (nếu số bồ câu nhiều hơn số cửa thì sẽ có một cửa hai con chim bồ câu bay ra)
-  kinh nghiệm trong  Lô đề online  là trong nhiều trường hợp phải đánh bọc lót. Vì con  Lô đề online  nào đã lọt vào gan vd con 63 chẳng hạn, mà đánh mấy con gan đôi khi nó không ra mà nó lại ra con  Lô đề online  anh (64) hoặc con  Lô đề online  em (62), hoặc là con lộn (36), làm ta thường hay cay cú. Còn chọn con  Lô đề online  nào bọc lót huề tiền thì tùy duyên.
Xin chia sẽ thêm cho ACE một chút  kinh nghiệm trong  Lô đề online  để đánh các các con  Lô đề online  3 nháy.
- 1) Khi thấy hôm nào KQ XSMB xuất hiện  Lô đề online  3 nháy, hôm sau đánh cả cặp. Trường hợp nó nổ --> ngon quá! Win rồi, chén thôi, hiii...
Trường hợp nó không nổ --> nghe ngóng, chọn điểm rơi + cơ hội đến, nhào vô nuôi.
-Chiêm bao thấy tựa mình trên bao lơn là điềm công danh sắp được hiển hách.
- Đứng trên bao lơn với người khác phái sẽ có cãi vả trong gia đình.
- Bao lơn bị sụp đổ mà mình không sao, là điềmthay địa vị hay chỗ ở.
- Bao lơn sụp đổ mình bị cuốn theo là điềm thăng quan tiến chức.
- Thấy bao thơ phong kín lại là có tin xa về.
- Thấy đang mở bao thơ là có tin vui về tình duyên.
- Thấy mình xé bao thơ liệng đi là hôn nhân sắp thành tựu.
 trong Lô đề online  bãi 
-Chiêm bao thấy đi dạo trên bãi cát là điềm thảnh thơi, sắp có tài lợi vào.
- Nhưng thấy chạy trên bãi cát gần như sợ hãi vì nước đuổi bén chân, đó là hung tin.
- Nếu thấy phơi mình trên bãi cỏ là có gấu ó trong gia đình.
bàn trong Lô đề online
-Chiêm bao thấy đang cúng váy trước bàn thờ là điềm được người bao bọc về mọi mặt. Nếu đang chứng kiến cảnh đổ nát là điềm chia - Thấy đang đứng trước bàn ăn là điềm vui vẻ, sẽ có bạn xa về thăm.
- Nếu đứng trước bàn viết, là sắpxảy ra việc tranh dành quyền lợi cá nhân, có thể ra pháp luật.
- Thấy đang cầm bàn ủi hoặc mua là gặp lại người yêu cű.
- Thấy ủi quần áo là bị từ chối một cách vô lí.
- Thấy bàn ủi có lửa là sắp thành đạt trong công việc.
bão trong Lô đề online
-Chiêm bao thấy mưa bão mà mình có nơi trú ẩn là sắp được giải tiếng oan.
- Nếu mưa bão lôi cuốn lấy mình hoặc làm nhà cửa nơi đang trú ẩn sụp đổ, thì nên ĐB phòng cạm bẩy, nhất là cạm bẩy của người khác phái.
- Mưa bão làm cây cối ngã đè lên mình, nên ĐB phòng tai nạn có thể vong mạng.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
chỗ đánh lô đề online tỷ lệ cao chỉ có tại ghilode .com, lo de online uy tin, danh de online uy tin,  danh de online uy tin, ghilode danh lo uy tin, ghilode lo de, web choi lo de uy tin nhat, danh de uy tin, web danh lo de uy tin, danh lode online,  trang web nao chơi số đề uy tín an toan, đánh lô đề  trên trang nào uy tín nhất, cach choi xsmb, lô đề nào uy tín nhất, đánh lô đề trực tuyến, trang lo de online, choi lo online o trang nao uy tin,  xin web ghi lo de truc tuyen,  danh lo de online web nao uy tin nhat, ghi de online, ghilode .com, trang ghi de truc tuyen uy tin nhat, tim dia chi xin so danh lo de, trangghilodeuytin, cac trang web danh so de uy tin, danhlodeonline, web ghi lo de online,  trang lode online uy tin, danh lo online uy tin, site lo de nao uy tin 2018, trang web nao choi lo uy tin , choi lodeonline, web danh lo online,  web nao choi lo de uy tin, trang lo de nao uy tin nhat, các trang web choi lode online uy tín, trang web đánh lô online, web danh de uy tin nhat viet nam, danhdeonline uy tin, tim web danh lo de, trang web ghi lo moi nhat, cac trang web ghi lo de, web ghi lo de online moi nhat, trang web danh de uy tin nhat viet nam, web lode uy tin, trang web lode ty le cao nhat, lode uy tin, trang web ghi lo de uy tin nhat, dia chi lo de online uy tin, trang web lo de uy tin, trang lode online moi nhat, nhung trang web choi lo de uy tin, trang web lo de uy tin nhat, đánh đề trang web nào uy tín nhất, nhung trang danh lo de uy nhat, web ghi lo de online uy tin, trang web lode uy tin hien nay, ghi lo online uy tin, trang web choi lo de uy tin, web ghi lo de nam uy tin, trang web danh lo de online uytin nhat, cac trang web danh lo de online, trang web lode online, choi lo de uy tin, nhung web lo de uy tin, lo de uy tin online , trang lo de uy tinh nhat, trang web danh lo de truc tuyen uy tin nhat, ghilode uy tin nhat, trang ghilode ghi lo uy tin nhat, choi lo de online o trang web nao uy tin nhat, danh lo truc tuyen uy tin nhat, danh de truc tuyen, danh de online uy tin !

----------

